# Baby toys....where to buy?



## paulnanrod (Jul 25, 2012)

Afte much planning, we finally arrived from the UK last Thursday! We're looking for a walker for our baby, similar to this kind of thing:

http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_0_10751_-1__87347_10001

We're in Hamilton, and the only shops I can find seem to be the warehouse (which is limited), baby factory and baby city. Does anyone know of any that I've missed? I'm missing google shopping here where I can compare shops before buying, and stuff online seems to be limited!

Thanks for any help

Paul


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

paulnanrod said:


> Afte much planning, we finally arrived from the UK last Thursday! We're looking for a walker for our baby, similar to this kind of thing:
> 
> Buy your My Child Car Baby Walker Red reviews from Kiddicare Baby Walkers and Entertainers | Online baby shop | Nursery Equipment
> 
> ...


If you fancy a drive up SH1, head for Auckland and Sylvia Park. It's just to the south of centre and should take you about 1.5 hours.
There's a Mothercare there!

Or look on a larger Farmers - it's a department store, and they do baby gear.


----------



## paulnanrod (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you so much, topcat. I'm heading to Auckland in the morning so will go then. 

Paul


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

paulnanrod said:


> Thank you so much, topcat. I'm heading to Auckland in the morning so will go then.
> 
> Paul


Forgo to say that it's not in the main shopping mall, but across the road on a new retail park that has a huge 'Spotlight' (arts & crafts) and 'The Good Guys' (electrical goods). Mothercare is underneath Spotlight and next to Stirling Sport & the pet shop.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi

I have 3 kids over here, and am still blown away by how much things can cost for kids. We have found that TradeMe is always the way to go. I bought a walker for my baby for $25 and it was in almost-new condition. If I wanted to buy it in the shops it would cost me $120. What is REALLY galling is that we have had 2 others in the UK and they cost 30GBP!!!! So honestly, 2nd hand is the way to go!


----------

